# Lice treatment



## mdonahue (Mar 26, 2013)

Can someone recommend a safe and effective lice treatment for my 1 week old Pygmy? Tried apple cider vinegar but it didnt do the trick


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Are you somewhere where the weather is warm? You can just clip her. That always works for me.....clipped to the skin


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

You can pick up diameterous earth and rub some on her.tractor supply sell it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Livestock Dust is also safe.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would clip her if it is warm enough, and I use a horse spray that is naturally based and very effective. Equisect. I spray it on to a brush and brush it down to the skin. Kills both kinds of lice within 24 hours, as well as eggs. I would repeat in 7 days in case some eggs were missed.


----------

